# Angeln Cape Coral, brauche Hilfe !!!



## reimi61 (12. September 2012)

Hallo Leute,

ich fliege am 01.11.2012 für 2 Wochen nach Florida, Cape Coral. Wir haben ein Haus am Kanal mit Zugang zum Golf. Für drei Tage wollten wir uns dort ein Boot mieten. Da ich bisher "nur" in Norwegen geangelt habe, bitte ich Euch um alle nur erdenklichen Tips wie Ausrüstung, Köder, Angeltechniken, Angelplätze u.s.w. Ich danke Euch schon mal für die Antworten.

Grüße aus Cottbus
Michael


----------



## Franky (12. September 2012)

*AW: Angeln Cape Coral, brauche Hilfe !!!*

Hmm - für das Kanal-Angeln von Deinem Dock kann ich Dir ein paar Tipps geben...
Es reicht Standard-Angelgerät (Rute 2,70 - 3 m, um 60 g WG) für allerlei Barschartige (Sheepshead etc) und Welse (Channel-Catfish etc). Als Köder sind Shrimps und Tintenfisch (Squids) aus dem Supermarkt ok. Einfachste Posen/Grundmontagen reichen aus. Wie man sie SAULECKEREN Meeräschen (Mullets) zu fassen kriegt, weiss ich nicht. Auch die Rochen ließen sich nicht verleiten, mal zuzubeissen...  Mit Kunstköder hatte ich NULL Bisse. Die beste Zeit war in der Abenddämmerung bis zum Dunkelwerden.
Die Manatis und Delphine, die man zwischendurch zu Gesicht bekommt, lassen einen in Ruhe 
Was die Angelei im Golf angeht, habe ich viele Angler im Wasser stehen sehen (Boot nebenan verankert), die einfach geblinkert hatten (auf dem Weg nach Matlacha; dort ist ein Besuch im "Olde Fishing House" Pflicht - leckerster Fisch: blackened bzw. grilled mullet und grilled grouper).
Ich meine mich daran zu erinnern, dass man vom Ufer im Kanal aus keine Lizenz braucht, wohl aber vom Boot aus. Da dort nach "saltwater" und "freshwater" Fischen unterschieden wird, braucht man für beide Fischarten zwei Lizenzen, wenn man beide MITNEHMEN will. 
Köder muss man nicht unbedingt im Angelladen kaufen, die gibt u.a. auch im Publix. "Unser" Publix hatte auch ein wenig Gedöns wie Haken und Schnur (Ecke Santa Barbara Blvd/Cape Coral Pkway W)
Capt. Rob's Bait & Tackle ist sonst 3714 Del Prado Blvd S angesiedelt. Ich war leider nicht drin, wurde aber hochgelobt (ist ein kleiner Laden).
Da ihr ja auch richtig einkaufen wollt, müsst ihr natürlich auch in den BassPro (10040 Gulf Center Dr in Fort Myers) :q:q:q
Ein paar sonstige Tipps, neben der Steak-Auswahl aus dem Publix und dem Besuch des Olde Fishing House (NICHT VOM ÄUSSEREN EINDRUCK TÄUSCHEN LASSEN - KEIN WITZ!!!!!!!!!!!) hätte ich noch, falls benötigt:
- Beste Rippchen: "Rib City" 4836 Leonard Street
- eine "In"-Kneipe: "DEK" 4704 Southeast 15th Avenue:
Hier eine "Warnung": die hübschen Barmädels machen sehr gerne "Schabernack" mit unwissenden (insb. Touris)...  Muss jeder selbst wissen :q
- "Cheesecake Factory" sucht man leider in CC vergeblich - nächste Gelegenheit Naples
- wer auf sein "Brötchen" nicht verzichten kann: Oltimes Bakery (1507 Southeast 47th). Da liegen auch "Stern", "Spiegel" sowie div. Knorrfix und Maggie-Produkte rum... :q Der Kuchen ist recht anständig (aber nicht übermäßig) für meinen Geschmack
- genereller Einkauf: Publix (s.o.) hat faire Preise und tolle Steaks in allen Facetten. Wholefoods ist ebenfalls sehr gut... Walmart für alles ausser frische Lebensmittel gut (da sind Publix und Wholefoods wesentlich besser!!!) Sweetbay Supermarket (am Cape Coral Pkway) versucht EDEL zu sein, ist aber nur schweineteuer - dagegen ist Tegut echt billig!
Wenn mir sonst noch was einfällt, hau ich das hier rein...Wenn Du spezielle fragen hast, die ich vielleicht beantworten kann, schreib im Zweifel ne PN :m


----------



## reimi61 (13. September 2012)

*AW: Angeln Cape Coral, brauche Hilfe !!!*

Hallo Franky,
vielen Dank für Deine Tips. Vieleicht kann noch jemand was zum angeln weiter draußen sagen. Sollte man hier noch eine Reiserute kaufen oder bekommt man sowas auch vor Ort. Ist ja immer eine Frage des Transports. Welche Schnur ist dort besser geflochten oder mono? Also Mädels und Jungs, haut in die Tasten.

Grüße aus Cottbus
Michael Reimann


----------



## Toddi (17. September 2012)

*AW: Angeln Cape Coral, brauche Hilfe !!!*

Es ist auf alle Fälle einen Versuch wert, es mit Naturköder im Bereich der Brücke nach Sanibel Island zu versuchen. Livebait wäre optimal, am besten etwas über Grund, da du sonst permanent Welse fangen wirst.
Ansonsten lohnt sich eine geguidete Tour immer! Falls du hier nen Namen und Kontakt möchtest, gern per PN.

Mit Kunstködern wäre ich vom Dock nicht so skeptisch. Habe selbst mit Spinnerbait Jacks ärgern können, außerdem gehen abhängig vom jeweiligen Platz fingerlange Shrimpimitate durchaus. Kannst jedenfalls unheimlich viel ausprobieren...

Gruß, Toddi


----------



## reimi61 (19. September 2012)

*AW: Angeln Cape Coral, brauche Hilfe !!!*

Hallo alle zusammen,
ich habe ja nun meine Rollen Multi und Stationär mit geflochtener Schnur bespult. Kann ich die nehmen oder sollte ich lieber monofile Schnur aufspulen? Die Ruten werde ich wohl in Florida kaufen.

Grüße aus Cottbus
Michael


----------



## pkbenny (19. September 2012)

*AW: Angeln Cape Coral, brauche Hilfe !!!*

Ich würde die Geflochtene drauflassen! Habe selbst im Frühjahr für Cape Coral die Geflochtene runter und Mono draufgespult, weil das einige hier empfohlen haben. Ich habe jedoch keine Situation erlebt, wo ich mit der Mono besser dran gewesen bin. Falls es wirklich mal eklig wird für das Geflecht, dann machst du halt nen laanges Fluoro-Vorfach dran...
Im schlimmsten Notfall kaufst du halt drüben ne Spule Mono, aber ich denke nicht, dass das notwendig sein wird...

Viel Erfolg!

PS. Wenn du wissen willst was gerade geht, dann guck mal hier:

http://www.cyberangler.com/fishing-reports/florida/fort-myers/


----------



## Sockeye (24. September 2012)

*AW: Angeln Cape Coral, brauche Hilfe !!!*

Nimm dir so früh wie möglich einen Guide für 1-2 Tage der dir zeigt was, wo geht. Bspw. Capt. George. Danach kannst du auf eigene Faust los und fängst was.

und lies dir meinen Thread drurch: http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=223127

VG
Sockeye


----------



## pkbenny (27. September 2012)

*AW: Angeln Cape Coral, brauche Hilfe !!!*

Capt. George ist definitiv ein guter Tip! Kann ich aus eigener Erfahrung sagen...
Goliath Grouper :l


----------



## jens37 (28. September 2012)

*AW: Angeln Cape Coral, brauche Hilfe !!!*

Servus

So Ich will auch mal meinen Senf dazu geben, also an deiner Stelle würde ich die Ruten von Germany mit nehmen und lieber die Rollen drüben kaufen da die Amis grössten teils einteilige Ruten fischen und die hast du dann am Flughafen im Sondergepäck ( kostet extrem viel). Ganz grosser Tip ist Fishingpier in Sanibel Island da hab ich mal einen sehr schicken Hai geangelt.Blinker in verschiedenen Farben( Hauptsache knallig)gehen auch sehr gut auf Redfish.Ansonsten ist der Tip mit dem Guide ja auch schon gesagt.

Gruss Jens  |wavey:


----------



## norge_klaus (30. September 2012)

*AW: Angeln Cape Coral, brauche Hilfe !!!*

Also mit der Rutenlänge muß ich widersprechen. Bis 2,08 m ist im Flieger alles okay. Wer einmal mit einer einteiligen Rute gefischt hat, wird es lieben.

Tight lines !
norge_klaus


----------



## jens37 (1. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Angeln Cape Coral, brauche Hilfe !!!*

Servus Klaus,

Hier mal ein Auszug von US Airways

http://www.usairways.com/de-de/travel_information/baggage_policies/default.html


Gruß Jens


----------



## fishingking88 (19. August 2013)

*AW: Angeln Cape Coral, brauche Hilfe !!!*

Brauche Hilfe. Fliege morgen nach Cape Coral. Könntet ihr mir vielleicht mal einen Link von diesem Capt. George schicken.
Danke.


----------



## Mark_HH (19. August 2013)

*AW: Angeln Cape Coral, brauche Hilfe !!!*

http://www.capt-george.com/

... hab´ mal google gefragt ...


----------



## Stefce (22. April 2015)

*AW: Angeln Cape Coral, brauche Hilfe !!!*

Bin gerade in Cape Coral. Hab bisher auf Shrimp ein Barsch und ein paar Catfische gefangen... Wie kann man die snapper fangen die hier irgendwie jeder angeblich fängt... Nur wie? Auf Woppler kein biss kein nachläufer... Nix brutal obwohl angeblich die Kanäle voll von Raubfisch sein sollen. Würden gerne einen snapper auf denn Grill legen... 

Hat jemand Erfahrung wie man hier ein wenig erfolgreicher fängt?

Habe mit Schwimmer und Grundmontage gefangen. Massig leider nur. Auf Nachfrage im Baitshop wurde mir gesagt shrimp auf Grund oder Schwimmer und schon fängt man alles ohne Ende... :'( 

Leider NEIN


----------



## Zacki (7. Mai 2015)

*AW: Angeln Cape Coral, brauche Hilfe !!!*

Hi, Snapper fängst Du am besten mit Live Shrimp an der freien Leine oder mit kleiner Bleikugel beschwert. Vorfach 30er Fluorocarbon. Wirf den Shrimp so dicht wie möglich an die Mangrovenkannte (10-20 cm) möglichst im Schatten an tieferen Stellen) - benutze einen Circle Hook. Am besten 1 Stunde vor bis 1 Stunde nach Flut. Man kann sogar anfüttern mit Shrimps-Stückchen. Viel Erfolg.


----------



## guifri (13. Mai 2015)

*AW: Angeln Cape Coral, brauche Hilfe !!!*

Im Kanal so dicht wie möglich an die Docks ranwerfen!!! Tide beachten. Beißzeit ist dann, wenn das Wasser in Bewegung ist.


----------

